# teal tags



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

did academy run out of em yet? I'd rather not have to go all the way to a tpw office to pick mine up! they need to start selling them online or something... last year I waited till right before opening day a was driving all over town lookin for some!


KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Academy here in Corpus still has Green Wing tags but sold out of Blue Wing Tags...


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

how many tags should buy!!!! at least a 500 i figure


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

I already bought mine online and paid the extra $25.00 to have them over nighted too me


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

make sure you check for the watermarl on your tags. Last year, my buddy got busted for counterfit tags.
This year, you also have to have drake and/or hen tags, in addition to blue/green wing tags.

Big brother makes it difficult!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

how long are yall gonna beat on this stupid $^!t????


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

I've got plenty of blue wing and green wing tags, but anybody know where I can find some cinnamon tags????

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

got 5 ill sell ya but it may be a little more than normal.....those r prize possesions


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Got mine with my Super Combo at Academy.........


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

How much are they? How many tags you suggest per person? This is my first season hunting teal

Russ


----------



## fishingcowboy (May 19, 2009)

I would suggest getting 200 at least . I haven't bought mine yet for this year, but I paid like $10.00 a piece last year.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

kweber said:


> how long are yall gonna beat on this stupid $^!t????


AMEN!:help:


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

marshhunter said:


> did academy run out of em yet? I'd rather not have to go all the way to a tpw office to pick mine up! they need to start selling them online or something... last year I waited till right before opening day a was driving all over town lookin for some!
> 
> KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


:fish: :headknock


----------



## Buster (Mar 15, 2006)

Some people are fun vacuums and just suck all the fun out of the room


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Till some A-hole comes along and spoils it..



kweber said:


> how long are yall gonna beat on this stupid $^!t????


----------



## Matagorda Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

What the heck are teal tags I never heard of that


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Ebay.... got me a few extra....


----------



## Matagorda Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

Lol I should of read all the post first.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Ya'll guys are funny'. I am going like what the, another tag lmao. What about the banded teal tag.


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

Matagorda Hunter said:


> What the heck are teal tags I never heard of that


Get ready.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Can a teal tag be used on a cross? I remember a cross between teal and wigeon or pintail was shot last year. Would that qualify?


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Don't forget your new hunter orange safety tip for the end of your shotgun.

Fine is $300....has to be at least 3" long.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

98aggie77566 said:


> Don't forget your new hunter orange safety tip for the end of your shotgun.
> 
> Fine is $300....has to be at least 3" long.


When did they enact this? Can I just spray paint the end of my shotgun?


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Come on man...do it the right way.

Safety first!!

They are only $10 at Academy....pick one up with your teal tags and you are all set.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

daddyeaux said:


> Got mine with my Super Combo at Academy.........


I thought they only came with the Super Duper Combo?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

98aggie77566 said:


> Come on man...do it the right way.
> 
> Safety first!!
> 
> They are only $10 at Academy....pick one up with your teal tags and you are all set.


I have a can of 99c spray paint in rolling around in the bed of my truck. I painted my hat last year to hunt in national forest. Saves me 10$ and I can buy another teal tag with that.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I did the same, florescent orange spray paint works the best.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

With all the new boobs who have watched every episode of duck dynasty I'm suprised theres not more where do I get them ****


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I got mine, but I wish the would quit jacking up the prices every year. I'm gonna go broke just trying to wack a few birds.


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow I didn't know you needed teal tags. Where can you get them and how much do they cost? Also how do you tag them (pics would help)? This is going to be my first year hunting during teal season! I've already bought plenty of lead BB. glad I saw this post. thanks in advance


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

BB might be a little overkill for Teal. I use my Remington Heavy dove loads #71/2. Works great.
Get your tags at Academy, TPWD or any Post Office that sells Federal Ducks Stamps.
Good hunting.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I live in a Mld county and had a biologist survey my lease. We are over populated with teal so he issued me 500 tags.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

JFolm said:


> I live in a Mld county and had a biologist survey my lease. We are over populated with teal so he issued me 500 tags.


Would you care to sell any?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Would you care to sell any?


I am setting traps for the first week. If I don't tag out using the traps I will contact you.


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

just went to academy but they had no teal tags. Know where else I could get them?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I found the best bait for your migratory bird traps is corn!! G-Luck



JFolm said:


> I am setting traps for the first week. If I don't tag out using the traps I will contact you.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

tickemaster has them , but you have to pay the surcharge

our fiesta has them in the booth where you pay your water bill too


----------



## jenks13 (Mar 21, 2013)

You don't need these for regular season do you? 

Just early teal and during the split, right? sad3sm


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Finally Found One!!!!*

Man I was in a panic I ran all over Houston for this little jewel.

They sure want an awful lot of information. But I'm just happy I got one. :cheers:WOOHOOO!!!


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Watch out*

Man my buddy wasn't paying attention he was just happy to find one at the Fiesta. He went to the booth and they told him they had just sold their last one. But a guy standing next to him told him he could get one for him. They walked outside and a shady looking fellow said he just happened to have one left if he wanted it. My buddy got it for $20 he brought it over last night to show me. I said man you done got took. So be watchful out there apparently there alot of fake tags going around. Here's a pic of the counterfeit tag.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

So that's what they look like.........


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

LMAO u guys are hilarious. all the new duck dynasty fans are going to be fighting over these tags like wild animals


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Duckchasr said:


> Man my buddy wasn't paying attention he was just happy to find one at the Fiesta. He went to the booth and they told him they had just sold their last one. But a guy standing next to him told him he could get one for him. They walked outside and a shady looking fellow said he just happened to have one left if he wanted it. My buddy got it for $20 he brought it over last night to show me. I said man you done got took. So be watchful out there apparently there alot of fake tags going around. Here's a pic of the counterfeit tag.


SMH, did he not look closely that is clearly a Mallard Drake. I shot alot of them in my early hunting days from 4-7yo. I wasnt able to shoot many more of those mallards after 7yo. My brother would stomp his foot real hard, when I was shooting more that he was.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Somehow Homeland Security has taken over distribution of Teal Tags this season starting September 1st. 

Starting that date you have to appear in person at the local Federal Building or FBI office and produce a picture ID, Birth Certificate, submit to a DNA test, and bring the Bill of Sale and serial number of the shotgun you are going to use. 

If everything passes, they will issue you tags for a one day limit. You will have to go back and re-submit your documentation to get more tags for another day's limit.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

AvianQuest said:


> Somehow Homeland Security has taken over distribution of Teal Tags this season starting September 1st.
> 
> Starting that date you have to appear in person at the local Federal Building or FBI office and produce a picture ID, Birth Certificate, submit to a DNA test, and bring the Bill of Sale and serial number of the shotgun you are going to use.
> 
> If everything passes, they will issue you tags for a one day limit. You will have to go back and re-submit your documentation to get more tags for another day's limit.


Wow,

I really hope Jfolm doesnt use up all of his 500 tags with his trapping. I am not going through all this hassle.


----------



## Cable (Jan 29, 2011)

Yawn. Still have some left over from last year


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Wow,
> 
> I really hope Jfolm doesnt use up all of his 500 tags with his trapping. I am not going through all this hassle.


You're first in line!



Cable said:


> Yawn. Still have some left over from last year


Did you not look at the expiration date? Smh....


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

One of the advantages of having a lot of private land is we enrolled in the Landowner Alotted Teal Tag System (LATTS). Thanks to this we simply stop by our local TP&W office in August to renew our enrollment. All of the tags for our hunters are then mailed to our headquarters for distabution. Thanks to habitat enhancement we did this year, have 200 acres of standing corn/millet flooded, we were issued an extra 2000 tags this season. I was a little disappointed we only had a 3% increase in trophy tags this year. Seems we have to shoot a lot of management teal to qualify for our allotment next season. Luckily the managment tags are transferable and we can sell off a few to offset feed costs.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Man! This Teal Tag Situation is getting totally out of control. I'm writing the White House on this one.
Also if you read far enough down in the rules and regulations you will notice that you can shoot Teal with heavy dove loads, only if you are hunting over a plowed field that contains no water. You may hunt next to water but you may not face the water if using heavy dove loads. Just an FYI......


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

daddyeaux said:


> Man! This Teal Tag Situation is getting totally out of control. I'm writing the White House on this one.
> Also if you read far enough down in the rules and regulations you will notice that you can shoot Teal with heavy dove loads, only if you are hunting over a plowed field that contains no water. You may hunt next to water but you may not face the water if using heavy dove loads. Just an FYI......


I usually use a .22 to finish them off with with my traps. Glad I'm not illegal.


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

Just watched cspan,the white house may issue the tags free this year , renaming them obama tags


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

JFolm where can one get some of those trap?


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

THUNDERSTORM said:


> Just watched cspan,the white house may issue the tags free this year , renaming them obama tags


That's only if you can claim the illegal alien exemption.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

I read on another forum that TPWD is going to be setting up mobile biologist stations where you have to take the birds you have harvested to ensure that they were tagged correctly. If not, they will not authorize you any future tags! 

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

sharksurfer66 said:


> I read on another forum that TPWD is going to be setting up mobile biologist stations where you have to take the birds you have harvested to ensure that they were tagged correctly. If not, they will not authorize you any future tags!
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk 2


What happens if you turn around and drive the other way?


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

You will be ineligible for future tags if unused tags are not turned in, and tags that are used are not inspected.

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Next season you will also be required to get the Homeland Security Forehead Bar Code Tattoo before being issued the Teal Tags.

That way the state, or federal game wardens, or the newly established Homeland Operations Management Office (****) can scan your bar code to make sure you are using teal tags that were actually issued to you. Therefore no trading, or selling unused tags.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I gonna start hunting coot instead.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I gonna start hunting coot instead.


Worst part about the coot tag is you gotta put it on the coot _*before*_ you shoot it...

USFWS Requirement to Place Tag on Coot's Neck Before Harvesting


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hate to see all of you now out of all that money, if the rumors of season about to be closed before it starts due to the bird flu found in some birds is actually true. Anyone got credible info on this issue that just popped up?

Capn


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

No problem, the Regs just say you just have to get vaccinated before you hunt. Then the flu is no problem.


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

I saw a notice that you now have to supply proof of vaccination for Bird Flu AND health insurance to purchase tags after September 1st. Buy them now!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh he'll no! Not obamacare for bird hunting now!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

AvianQuest said:


> Worst part about the coot tag is you gotta put it on the coot _*before*_ you shoot it...
> 
> USFWS Requirement to Place Tag on Coot's Neck Before Harvesting


Whattttt??

Glad I pulled my bow out. I've devised a method that attaches the tag as the arrow enters the bird. I sure hope they havent illegalized bow hunting on green legs.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

obama ducks and obama health care... LOL


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Guys, I need some help!!!!

I went to academy and got my license and federal duck stamp, but they said they didn't have any tags for teal!!!!!

Is there another place to purchase them? Can I go by TPWD to get these tags? Ive got a sweet teal setup to hunt this year and want to make sure I have tags before the season. 

Did they already sell out everywhere?!?! Please help!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I am stunned this is still going on.


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

I am too. Ive heard some pretty stupid jokes but this just replaced #1 on my list by far...


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

I vote we end early teal season solely based on the fact that this joke goes away.


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

Rack Ranch said:


> I found the best bait for your migratory bird traps is corn!! G-Luck


yes corn works great on the trout line with trebble hooks across the bank we used up all our tags in one day but we had 300 hooks set out


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Bummer...

A friend of mine was talking to another guy about trading some extra teal tags and the conversation was overheard by an NCAA official who ratted him out to the USFWS. 

Now he has to set out the opening day morning, but he can start hunting after lunch.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

also opening day you dont need tags and the limit is 20


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

AvianQuest said:


> Bummer...
> 
> A friend of mine was talking to another guy about trading some extra teal tags and the conversation was overheard by an NCAA official who ratted him out to the USFWS.
> 
> Now he has to set out the opening day morning, but he can start hunting after lunch.




Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sabine Kayaker (Aug 31, 2013)

Duckchasr said:


> Man my buddy wasn't paying attention he was just happy to find one at the Fiesta. He went to the booth and they told him they had just sold their last one. But a guy standing next to him told him he could get one for him. They walked outside and a shady looking fellow said he just happened to have one left if he wanted it. My buddy got it for $20 he brought it over last night to show me. I said man you done got took. So be watchful out there apparently there alot of fake tags going around. Here's a pic of the counterfeit tag.


These are legit as long as you use a Zapper Light Gun, not sure the shell size.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

If you don't have them by now you are out of luck.......


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Don't forget that if you are lucky enough to get your tags you must get your shotgun chokes calibrated!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

Thats awesome!



Duckchasr said:


> Man I was in a panic I ran all over Houston for this little jewel.
> 
> They sure want an awful lot of information. But I'm just happy I got one. :cheers:WOOHOOO!!![/


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

I didn't know a thing about them and got my a** handed to me by the warden at the refuge check station on my way out. Hopefully the judge will cut me a break, but you know what they say - ignorance is no excuse for breaking the law. Gonna be some expensive tuition!!!!


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Drundel said:


> I am stunned this is still going on.


http://refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=262592

9 years and still going strong. Who would have thought?


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Filled most of mine this weekend. Saved a few for next weekend.


----------

